# Pure Stock 2.3.6



## TwistedMexi (Apr 6, 2012)

I may of overlooked it, and if so I apologize - but is there a pure ROM of AT&T's 2.3.6 OTA? This phone refuses to download it OTA, even after they fixed their first failure and I reset the phone.

All I could find is rooted/modified roms... just need a factory ROM of the update please.

Thanks for any help.


----------

